# Internet through Airtel GPRS



## Aijaz Akhtar (Jul 28, 2005)

I am inetersted in internet through GPRS, connecting to the PC/laptop, but there are several grey areas. Airtel offers this service, rather two GPRS services, Airtel Live and Mobile office, the Live is free and the Mobile Office has a monthly rental of Rs 99 in some and Rs 150 p.m. in other states. The questions are: 
What is the difference between the two. I presume that Live would provide access to only the WAP sites ON THE CELL phone only, and not through connecting to the PC. The Airtel helpdesk I contacted itself does not seem to be well informed. Then the help desk said that you can connect to a laptop and NOT TO A PC. This is beyond my logic, even on the net it says that you can brouse the net on the laptop even on airports etc. Whether the laptop is merely mentioned as a facility. Else ths is beyond me that some thing that is available on a laptop does not work on a PC with the same opearting systems!! (I want to use it on both). Airtelworld web site too has failed to clear such doubts.
Another question is the hardware. Which hansdsets will be needed, and any suggestion to get the cheapest one for this purpose alone? (For my call needs, Reliance is god enough). A salesman said that just GPRS enabled set would do and you can connect to the PC through data cable and it would work. But I am sure that there should be a modem in the handset.
And if any of friends are using this, what is the real world speed?


----------



## COLDROCK (Jul 28, 2005)

Well dude the free version lets u access only Airtel's site on the mobile. The Rs. 99/ 150 plan lets u surf many sites on the mobile.

But if u want to connect to ur laptop or pc then u have to go for the Rs.600 plan, it lets u watch recorded clips of tv programs on ur mobile [i.e., the phone must be EDGE compatible phone] & if & only if the phone has a modem in built, then u can use it as modem for ur laptop & surf the net. 

I would rather say u stick with your reliance phone for surfing the net also. Or u buy the Reliance PCMCA modem to access net on ur laptop.


----------



## Bomb (Jul 28, 2005)

Well get the 150 plan,If u use Nokia PC Suite ,Click access the internet.No needfor the 600 plan.I am using that + my dial up.

Well u need a connection b/w the phone & the Pc(cable,IR ,Bluetooth)

Speeds are very slow with GPRS on ur PC


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Jul 29, 2005)

Even a speed of 5-6 would do for ordinary surfing for me. Does Samsung N-700 support this?


----------



## theKonqueror (Jul 30, 2005)

I have tried Airtel GPRS using samsung C100 on my PC. It cost 150 Rs / Month unlimited use.

But I say, there is no use of it. I was not able to see sites in less than 5-10 minutes for a page. Speed is just toooooooooo  slow. I then shifted to cablenet.


----------



## vignesh (Jul 31, 2005)

Here in chennai its 90 pm


----------



## rollcage (Aug 1, 2005)

theKonqueror said:
			
		

> I have tried Airtel GPRS using Samsung C100 on my PC.
> 
> But I say, there is no use of it. I was not able to see sites in less than 5-10 minutes for a page.
> Speed is just toooooooooo slow. I then shifted to cablenet.


_5-10 Minutes for a single page ... _

Where are you located??

Thatâ€™s only bcoz... your area doesnt have good setup of airtel 
C-100 gave me 5-6KB/s downloads and fairly good surfing 
So, there is nothing wrong with phone or using internet through Gprs, 
When you use Gprs... It depends upon the Network Provider

The same thing applies for an Edge... It should be supported by the Network Provider 
.. If it is not available... 
You will get only the Gprs bandwidth... even if you have an Edge enabled handset.

You should ask your local AirTel Customer Care
 Why the speed is not good!


----------



## vignesh (Aug 1, 2005)

Before 6 months the Airtel Mtv card had free gprs and it was quite fast for a phone.


----------



## freezer (Aug 4, 2005)

Guys.. I am using airtel GPRS fro surfing on the net and it gives me decent speed of 15 KBps. I use N6230i


----------



## Biplav (Aug 4, 2005)

well i am using airtel mobile office with nokia 6610i and the speeds are pathetic.yes pathetic.even dialup seems very fast


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 4, 2005)

I used Airtel Mobile Office with a 6230 and i was getting speeds just a little better than a dial-up. The problem was that it kept getting disconnected.


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Aug 4, 2005)

I think I have to test myself then. The experiences are widely variwed.


----------



## sunnys (Aug 5, 2005)

i have a nokia 6630. and i need a good internet connection. who is the best service provider in NCR region for internet(500or 600 rs plane).
my phone is EDGE capable , what kind of speeds i will get on pc.


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 5, 2005)

Airtel Pune/Goa zone

Rs. 5/ day


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 5, 2005)

hey i'm using a airtel gprs conn. for 250 bucks a month with unlimited access ... hell i get 8-11 KBps (kilobytes per sec.) downlaod speeds with it ....

U need GPRS Class 10 phones to get the actual speed of the conn. The C100 is a GPRS class 8 phone .. and like it or not .. 6600 is a GPRS Class 6 phone ...


----------



## anildigital (Aug 6, 2005)

I am using Airtel's GPRS service for last two months. Speed is very descent,. around 6KBps. No single disconnection while browsing. I have LG-B2000 mobile which has *Class 10 GPRS*. The Class of GPRS really matters. My friend has NOKIA-6600, having class 6 GPRS, he too uses GPRS for accessing internet. But his speed is not so impressing. I think for getting actual speed of GPRS, you should buy a handset with support of Class 10 GPRS. Don't opt for Nokia's 6610, 6610i, 6600, 3120 and some havin GPRS Class less than 10. Also don't go for Samsung's C100, C110. They have Class 8 GPRS support.


----------



## Biplav (Aug 7, 2005)

abe my friend has got nokia 6610i and he gets constant speed of 9-11kBps.
so how does the class matter?his is faster then urs.


----------



## mAYHEM (Aug 7, 2005)

I too had Mobile Office 10 months ago,i used to get 6-7 KBps on 6610.But after 2-3 months i was not even able to connect.6610(Class 6) supports maximum of 43.2 kbps without any ppp compression.But in india, network is the bottleneck not the hardware(Class 6 or Class 10)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

my friend has a connexion that has speeds upto 12-14 kbps...


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 9, 2005)

i get speeds  of 1.5 kBps to 6 KB/s from class 10

also the time slot matters

airtel has 8 time slots but i think only 2 time slots are provided otherwise you could get 173 kbps speeds (max gprs)


----------



## blu_6779 (Aug 11, 2005)

getting 4-6 KBps with SE K700i (class 10) in Kochi.  Friend in mumbai gets up to 12 KBps on same phone.  Airtel Mobile Office.


----------



## manavmohanty (Aug 11, 2005)

well, i get betwwen 4-6 kbps and even sometimes more with a Nokia 6610i irda in calcutta. on airtel mobile office


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 11, 2005)

> i get speeds of 1.5 kBps to 6 KB/s from class 10



strange .. i get 5-6 kBps on a bad conn. day ... it stays to   9-11KBps in general .. touches 13-14KBps on a day of good conn ....


----------



## dreamzchm (Nov 30, 2007)

I am from assam. I have been using Mobile Office since 2005 (since Airtel started operating here). It is better than the Sancharnet dialup connection. I get speeds in the range 5-6 KBps with my N70 (EDGE enabled but no EDGE service in Assam, Class 10 GPRS).During the morning time from 5 to 9am i get enhanched speeds of upto 15 KBps. It is quite good for casual surfing.I use this service for a monthly rental of Rs. 249/- (flat rate , Unlimited Access).


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 30, 2007)

dreamzchm said:
			
		

> I am from assam. I have been using Mobile Office since 2005 (since Airtel started operating here). It is better than the Sancharnet dialup connection. I get speeds in the range 5-6 KBps with my N70 (EDGE enabled but no EDGE service in Assam, Class 10 GPRS).During the morning time from 5 to 9am i get enhanched speeds of upto 15 KBps. It is quite good for casual surfing.I use this service for a monthly rental of Rs. 249/- (flat rate , Unlimited Access).


 digging up a old thread  

why why ??


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 1, 2007)

i get the error : The PPP link protocol was terminated.......
help


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 2, 2007)

INS-ANI said:
			
		

> i get the error : The PPP link protocol was terminated.......
> help



now clarify it fully.......

ur cell model  
ur connectivity method  
ur extra initialization command  


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## hac_king (Dec 2, 2007)

*Well to me Free gprs have more speed nowadays* Coz only 
few prsns are using it (even 5 or 6) but it depends on time like
in night upto 11 am in mrning its blazing fast even m used to stream 
56 kbps music on it n plays seemlessly but in daytime i got in between
5 to 10 kBps...


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 3, 2007)

INS-ANI said:
			
		

> i get the error : The PPP link protocol was terminated.......
> help



and have u activated ur gprs ?
whats ur dialing no.



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## hac_king (Dec 4, 2007)

PPP error Is relted with access point authentication.. so as expertno. 1 said
Fst of all check dat the APN u r dailing is actualy activtd or not??
thn try clearing cookies n restarting phone...


----------

